# Status: Precondition failed



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Streaming video suddenly stopped earlier today while I was in transit. Hey, It happens occasionally though not normally on both my phone and tablet at the exact same time. 

I know the solution is to re-run setup when I get home. So when I got home that's what I began to do. Only this time I got a message after a lengthy delay at "! Step 2: Checking Activation status" that TiVo Stream must first be activated on TiVo.com."

Well I know better than that it's been active for nearly two years now. Initially I was having difficulty getting the TiVo site to load finally I did get logged in and confirmed my account shows both my Premieres and my Stream as active.

I'm presented with two options: "Activate TiVo Stream on TiVo.com" and "My device has been activated". If I choose the first I'm thrown into the my account web page to activate a device with the TSN for my TiVo Stream prefilled and a message that it's already activated.

If I choose the second option my device is already active then setup fails with the message 

"Setup Problem
Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again."

I returned to the app and went instead to system information and noticed the TiVo Stream status says "Precondition failed"....what the.... Is that?

I decided to restart the Stream, same situation. So I went where I have my modern, router and stream located and pulled the power from the Stream device, wait a moment and plug it back in. The same status comes up and setup will not run to completion.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I got that error before my Stream was activated.

Sometimes it takes me at least half a dozen attempts to get my Stream going again when it fails.

You can also go directly to the status page in a browser like so and get more detailed info:
192.168.1.xxx:49152/sysinfo
using the IP address of your Stream.

I used that a lot when troubleshooting my initial setup.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Been there done that, over a dozen times from both phones and my tablet. Issued the call home command also to no avail.

Called TiVo support this morning they've recalled this as never having seen this condition before.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

This sounded familiar, so I did a quick search.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=513043&highlight=precondition+failed

Hopefully something of value is in that thread.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks like TivoMargret might be able to fix it:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9968384#post9968384


----------

